# Cimmerron plus



## Cbull (Aug 19, 2021)

Will cimmerron plus be ok to spray over 6-8 inch coastal? Also mixed in with some 2-4 d.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Cbull said:


> Will cimmerron plus be ok to spray over 6-8 inch coastal? Also mixed in with some 2-4 d.


Yes indeed.


----------

